# Pheonix Yellow with LSB Leather: Would you get it?



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Just learned you can order a Pheonix Yellow M3 with Laguna Seca Blue Interior. Would you order such an eccentric color combo? :eeps: I'm quietly considering this oddity.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Chemical7 said:


> Just learned you can order a Pheonix Yellow M3 with Laguna Seca Blue Interior. Would you order such an eccentric color combo? :eeps: I'm quietly considering this oddity.


Uh.

Aesthetics are a matter of taste, and while I'm fond of some somewhat startling combos (technoviolet/modena, carbon black/cinnamon) Phoenix Yellow and LSB sounds vile.

If you do order such a car, make sure you lease it. Reselling it might prove problematic.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


>


DAMN.

That's even worse than I thought it would be.

Ugh.

That's going to linger all day, I fear.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

My eyes! My eyes! Oowwwww!


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

That should be called the Sesame Street package. Awful... : puke:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> That should be called the Sesame Street package. Awful... : puke:


how about the Ronald McDonald package? :eeps:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> how about the Ronald McDonald package? :eeps:


I think I see a future partnership in racing for BMW... :rofl:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Be different, be eccentric !! :thumbup: 

Mora that is .... :str8pimpi


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Be different, be eccentric !! :thumbup:
> 
> Mora that is .... :str8pimpi


There's a guy on the UK M3 board with Mora/Arizona Sun :yikes:

I asked him to post pics, but I don't think he ever did


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Play-Doh color palate:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> There's a guy on the UK M3 board with Mora/Arizona Sun :yikes:
> 
> I asked him to post pics, but I don't think he ever did


Mora with Arizona Sun ?? 

well, they eat french fries with vinegar too  :bigpimp:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Mora with Arizona Sun ??
> 
> well, they eat french fries with vinegar too  :bigpimp:


hey, look!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

OK, Mora is pimp but this is ..... errr, I don't know


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

All three combinations are just wrong!


----------



## Chemical7 (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks for the pic's guys! I like eccentric, but those color combo's are too extreme for even me. I'll stick to the current Alpine White/LSB order. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

I would rather order Laguna Seca blue with Laguna Seca leather OR Phoenix Yellow with Kiwi leather:yikes:. Stunning combo's if u ask me


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

At first I was going to say "To each his/her own." But, I'm speachless.
:eeps:


----------



## ___lk___ (Dec 21, 2001)

i like it :thumbup: 

orient blue w/ that leather would look great.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Wow. truly vile-- although it is eye cathcing. I'd still rather look at an M3 in yellow/smurf blue than an e60 or e65 though.


----------

